# freebsd-update: Public Keys for 12.0-RELEASE not found for arm64



## JamesElstone (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi All,

Having trouble with using `freebsd-update upgrade -v debug -r 12.0-RELEASE`:

```
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update1.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update1.freebsd.org/12.0-STABLE/arm64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update2.freebsd.org/12.0-STABLE/arm64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... fetch: http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-STABLE/arm64/pub.ssl: Not Found
failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

`uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD somthing.somethingelse.tld 12.0-STABLE FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE r341991 GENERIC  arm64
```

Also noticed that 
	
	



```
http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/arm64/pub.ssl
```
 does not exist either.
Trying to get to FreeBSD 12.0 through inline upgrade rather than blasting the drive...

While I understand STABLE is not supported herein, am wanting to move to the RELEASE stream.

Thoughts most welcomed?

James.


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 16, 2018)

Actually STABLE is supported here, it's CURRENT which isn't (simply because there's no definite way to rule out for sure if something isn't a bug).

Anyway, as far as I know freebsd-update isn't supported on STABLE, so the only way to upgrade your system is through using the source tree.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2018)

You can't update/upgrade a -STABLE version with freebsd-update(8), it only works for -RELEASE versions.

Besides that, ARM64 is a Tier 2 architecture.


----------

